# Best brush killer



## dasocie (Mar 10, 2020)

Looking for the best bang for your buck brush killer. I have a ton of vines and weeds throughout a wooded lot that I can trying to kill off. I don't mind if it will take some time or a few applications but wanted to see what you guys thought was the best.

Couple things to note - I am in coastal NC and I don't plan on planting grass for at least a year so the stronger the better. I plan on using a sprayer for the applications.

From my basic searching I am seeing Glyphosate, 2,4-D, pramitol, Razor Burn, lesco prosecutor, etc.

Any recommendations?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Crosscut. 2,4D and Glyphosphate only kill leaves. Crosscut has Troiclopyr.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Take a look at 3m rm43.


----------



## superkaz661 (Apr 19, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Crosscut. 2,4D and Glyphosphate only kill leaves. Crosscut has Troiclopyr.


I second triclopyr. I use crossbow, which is high concentration triclopyr (16%) and 2 4d.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

superkaz661 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Crosscut. 2,4D and Glyphosphate only kill leaves. Crosscut has Troiclopyr.
> ...


I think Crosscut might be the store brand of that, because that's what it has in it. And boy does it smell good - you know it's something that's gonna do work when you put it out


----------

